

Programming Doesn’t Suck Or At Least, It Shouldn’t - raganwald
http://enfranchisedmind.com/blog/2009/02/22/programming-doesnt-suck-or-at-least-it-shouldnt/

======
tmilewski
A friend of mine once said "the only way I'm learning a new language is if
someone can pay me for it" and I found this to be unbelievably detrimental.
You should want to go ahead and learn new things and solve new problems. After
all, at least for me, that's what makes programming fun.

